# Kompatiblität Dark Rock Pro C1



## Stefan@be quiet! (11. März 2011)

*Kompatiblität Dark Rock Pro C1*

Hallo Leute
Ich würde gerne mit eurer Hilfe über die Kompatiblität unseres Dark Rock Pro C1 mit verschiedenen Hauptplatinen und Gehäusen erstellen.

Ich würde mich daher freuen, wenn ihr die Erfahrungen, die ihr mit der Kompatibilität unserer Kühler - am besten bildlich dargestellt – hier postet.
Wir werden die Ergebnisse dieses Threads in eine Liste eintragen, die wir auf unsere Website stellen und monatlich aktualisieren werden.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Mithilfe.

PS: wir bieten auf unserer Website auch eine technische Zeichnung der Kühler.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (1. April 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Pro C1*

Wir bieten jetzt auf unserer Website für interessenten auch technische Zeichnungen unserer Kühler.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. April 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Pro C1*

der Kühler passt in das CM 690 II Advanced Gehäuse von Cooler Master hinein (ca. 2-3cm noch Platz zwischen Kühler und Seitenwand)
Mainboard's: 870 UD3/Crosshair IV und 990FXA-UD3 gibt es keine Kompatiblitätsprobleme,
Mein Arbeitsspeicher musste ich erst einbauen und dann den Kühler installieren

edit:  Es sind nicht 2 bis 3*cm*, sondern 2 bis 3*mm*


----------



## ger_cornholio (8. August 2011)

*AW: Kompatiblität Dark Rock Pro C1*

Vielleicht ein wenig spät:

In das Xigmatek Asgard passt er nicht hinein. Man kann zwar die Seitenwand noch zumachen, aber der Kühler biegt das Blech durch.
Sonst alles TOP


----------

